# kas kun



## Gavril

What does _kas kun_ mean in this context ("Kas kun ei ole kääntäjänkoulutusta")?

K


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> What does _kas kun_ mean in this context ("Kas kun ei ole kääntäjänkoulutusta")?



*kas *= look! [hey!]
*kun* = because

Look, [I did not know because] I have not been trained to be a translator.


----------



## Tappahannock

I've seen _kas kun_ used almost exclusively in one of two ways.

1.  Sarcastically, in the vein of:

Imagine that.  :-/
Who would've thunk (it)?
Never would've guessed.
Never would've expected that to happen.

2.  The kind of exaggerated speech an adult might use to praise a young child.

_Kas kun iso hiekkalinna!_

...or also, in a less exaggerated but somewhat formalistic way when a person of higher status or authority states some kind of praise or recognition for someone of lesser status.

But these interpretations could be an artifact of the authors I tend to read and listen to.

What does a native ear say about how much usage of _kas kun_ falls into these types and particularly the first (which basically is a repurposing of the second)?  Usually? Rarely?  Rather often?


----------



## Spongiformi

Sounds about right.

1. Kas kun et jättänyt työkaluja ulos sateeseen. <-> I'm surprised you didn't leave the tools out in the rain.


----------



## Harman Hajy

A very good literal translation would be just "Well, you see....". 

Kas kun minulla ei ollut rahaa. - Well, you see I had no money.


----------

